# welcome warmouth



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

see we got a new member named warmouth from savannah so welcome. Nah really though I know this guy very well and hes a darn good fisherman. maybe some of yall remember this pict ........its warmouth with a honker tybee drum!!!!!!!


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

By the way we appreciate you shipping us that *fat* drum from NC for the pict *DrumDum*!!!! Looks like an NC drum from GA. to me...... still one of the best specimens of a bull red I ever seen in georgia.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Alot of people just don't realize how big some of the reds get off Savannah.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

emanuel said:


> Alot of people just don't realize how big some of the reds get off Savannah.


you aint tellin me nothin e-man!! this was a nice un heh? very healthy to!
by the way their *mod *you gonna welcome the new member ( i know you know im pickin so dont make me come out to east egypt or wherever you at and drink all your beer.)


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

My personal best off there was 43".


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

clinder said:


> you aint tellin me nothin e-man!! this was a nice un heh? very healthy to!
> by the way their *mod *you gonna welcome the new member ( i know you know im pickin so dont make me come out to east egypt or wherever you at and drink all your beer.)


43??? man I got you beat by bout 9 inches my man!! by the way this one was pushin 49 but fat and heavy as heck!!


----------



## bubba 250 (Aug 22, 2005)

*wecome*

welcome warmouth well theres another crazy a#s from tybee thats good cant wait to get down there with you guys its always a a learing experance and fun with all of you be there sone bubba 250:fishing::fishing::beer::beer: and a shot


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

bubba 250 said:


> welcome warmouth well theres another crazy a#s from tybee thats good cant wait to get down there with you guys its always a a learing experance and fun with all of you be there sone bubba 250:fishing::fishing::beer::beer: and a shot


you alchoholic


----------



## warmouth (Mar 3, 2008)

thanks bubba250 for the friendly welcome. come on down ,we'll be here all year settin' hooks & baitin' ... :beer:


----------



## bubba 250 (Aug 22, 2005)

*yes*

thats why i like fishing with your a#ss but i only drink when i dont drive  and when the wife lets me bubba 250 like now:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## warmouth (Mar 3, 2008)

we'll get ya where ya need to go.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

warmouth said:


> ... :beer:



you dont drinkor do you??? you got somethin you need to tell me??????? I knew them fruit punches had a funny color!!


----------



## warmouth (Mar 3, 2008)

you know how it goes . good people, good occaision warrants anything.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

guess we need more good people and good occasions then 

where the hell is bigdaddy77?? for those of you who know him eddie??? Gotta call him and let him know sammy is now online. hes good people and with eddie its always a good occasion!!!!!!!!!!!:beer: and ray (SHADE12) ????????????????????? Dean (deano) wheres ray??????????? he aint fell off in a crappie hole or nothin has he????????????????????


----------



## warmouth (Mar 3, 2008)

i sent him a pm last nite ,waiting for a reply


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

welcome to the family.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

im on pm his phone its gettin time to light this site up. i think theirs a few around here that have forgot who we are and what we capable of with a fishing pole. Thinkin they need a little reminding of the amount we clout we carry!!!!!


----------



## mongosurf (Oct 3, 2005)

Hmmm;

Seen this picture before..

So tell us Clinder, why is the fish in such focus and you are not?

Why is there shiny reflections of the sun on the top of fish's back when everything else in the photo says cloudy day???

Why is there no bow in the fishes back and the gut hanging down since you are craddling from the tail end to the head?

Looks like a mounted fish to me inserted with Photo Editor.

Gotta call you on this one Clinder, just more of your fabrications.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

mongosurf said:


> Hmmm;
> 
> Seen this picture before..
> 
> ...


well their my friend thats were you show your true colors and put your foot in your mouth!!!!!!!!!!!!! *cause that aint me*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats somebody elses picture that i posted for them. His name is sammy and hes a brand new member (warmouth) already getting bashed by your #$#@!%^% [email protected]#@$#@self bud what a %$#^%[email protected] you are, but then we see that now.opcorn:

I believe an apology to our new member would be in order from you. Or are you the kind of guy that would call a new member a lie????????????? 

somebody get rid of this guy before i get rid of myself by point blank telling this $#%%$#@% to bring his $#%$#@!# to savannah and i will be happy to settle it!!!!!go away $#%$#@.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Let's not go down this route again. The picture is real, let it go. I'm not trying to pick sides here but clinder is right, the pic is real. Enough.


----------



## mongosurf (Oct 3, 2005)

clinder said:


> well their my friend thats were you show your true colors and put your foot in your mouth!!!!!!!!!!!!! *cause that aint me*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats somebody elses picture that i posted for them. His name is sammy and hes a brand new member (warmouth) already getting bashed by your #$#@!%^% [email protected]#@$#@self bud what a %$#^%[email protected] you are, but then we see that now.opcorn:
> 
> I believe an apology to our new member would be in order from you. Or are you the kind of guy that would call a new member a lie?????????????
> 
> somebody get rid of this guy before i get rid of myself by point blank telling this $#%%$#@% to bring his $#%$#@!# to savannah and i will be happy to settle it!!!!!go away $#%$#@.


Seems we have a potty mouth that needs washing out with lye.

I point out legit questions and u respond as I expected

Ok fine;;;picture is real and so is the Easter Bunny and the Tooth Fairy.

Beam up Scotty, no inteligent life here


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

it aint even me in the picture. its not fish or my pict so whos the intellingent life here.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

if you want to call somebody a lier call the new member a lier not me bud. do you understand this.........*Its not me* now bye trouble maker.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

I believe an apology to our new member would be in order from you. Or are you the kind of guy that would call a new member a lie????????????? 

somebody get rid of this guy before i get rid of myself.[/QUOTE]


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

where my troups can I get a back up on this nonsence????????


----------



## mongosurf (Oct 3, 2005)

By the way Emanuel good job on cleaning up Clinder's response but he goes a little far when he threatens violence. 

Gonna have to consult with a lawyer on this one...

Potty mouth is one thing, threatening violence is another. This guy should be banned for life


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

mongosurf said:


> By the way Emanuel good job on cleaning up Clinder's response but he goes a little far when he threatens violence.
> 
> Gonna have to consult with a lawyer on this one...
> 
> Potty mouth is one thing, threatening violence is another. This guy should be banned for life


i cleaned it up bud!!! and the settling can be done with some resonable show you some fish not violence.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I see no photoshop and this is a freaking immature way to welcome a new member. Sheeesh.


----------



## warmouth (Mar 3, 2008)

my picture ,my fish ,not doctored ,get a life


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

mongosurf said:


> By the way Emanuel good job on cleaning up Clinder's response but he goes a little far when he threatens violence.
> 
> Gonna have to consult with a lawyer on this one...
> 
> Potty mouth is one thing, threatening violence is another. This guy should be banned for life


I cleaned nothing up here bud. He did it on his own. I don't even have the clearance to mod SC/GA anymore since I took over Florida. Now if you want to keep starting chit, go ahead. I have Clinder's back on this one.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

warmouth said:


> my picture ,my fish ,not doctored ,get a life


uhh yeah thats what im talkin bout.............


----------



## mongosurf (Oct 3, 2005)

clinder said:


> I believe an apology to our new member would be in order from you. Or are you the kind of guy that would call a new member a lie?????????????
> 
> somebody get rid of this guy before i get rid of myself.


[/QUOTE]
I believe that the above quote is a threat and is a Federal Crime and then he calls for his troops.

What kind of forum is this? I believe Clinder has gone too far this time and should be banned for life.

Gonna have to talk to my lawyer on this one


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Keep digging that hole there pal, keep digging.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

so warmouth what you catch that honker on???


----------



## SHADE12 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Tybee Reds*

CLINDER I SEE YOU ARE STILL IN UP TO YOUR WAIST AS ALLWAYSHEY MAN DON"T PAY NO MIND TO THE ONES THAT CAIN"T CATCH THEM. IF HE WANTS TO SEE SOME RED PICS,LET HIM BE THERE MAY 10, I GOT A BOOK FULL OF THEM FROM 40-50 INCHES I"VE CAUGHT THERE THE PAST FEW YEARS. JUST DON"T KNOW HOW TO POST THEM, BUT I WILL BRING THE BOOK. I WILL BE THERE FOR A WEEK CHET. I WONDERED WHAT CAUSED THE REEL IN THE BACKGROUND TO SHINE TOO. I GUESSED HE HAD THE REEL MOUNTED ALSO.:--|:--|

NO I DIDN"T FALL IN A CRAPPIE HOLE, DONE STOPED CHASING THEM FOE THIS YEAR, AFTER THEM THAR LARGJAWS NOW. WON A TOURNAMENT ON CHEROKEE LAST SAT.

NICK (ALLAROUND) I GOT ON THE PM, THANKS. 
I NEED TO CALL. TRY TO COME UP IN MAY.

CHET TELL SAMMY TO PM ME, AND CALL EDDIE AND PAM. WE NEED A GOOD GET TOGETHER MAN. 

YOU KNOW ME AND DEANO WILL BE THERE.
CHET I ORDERED A FROG TOUGNE MOLD. I WILL HAVE SOME POURED BY MAY #3#4#5#7 OZ

CHET TRY TO STAY OUT OF TROUBLE DUDE


----------



## SHADE12 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Warmouth*

Warmouth Just Wanted To Say Welcom Aboard Man, Nice Fish Dude. Hope To Get To Fish Some Down There With You. I Try To Make It Down There 4 To 5 Times A Year

Shade12


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

*big reds*

man this guy dont know jake iv seen a lot of big reds caught of the end of that same pier where that pic was taken and bye the way dude that is tybee pier. i agree clinder thats no way to treat a new member.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

SHADE12,

hey bud I thought I was honestly doin my best to stay out of trouble. Me and sammy caught some slabs in a smaal lake around here a few weeks ago. congrats on the tourny. Yeah im sure between me and you and picts of tybee reds I would dare to say they aint know body else in the state of georgia got as many as us from shore or pier! man just think of all the time we wasted doctoring all whatever hundred of em!! cant wait to see ya and this year a big gathering is in deffinatly in order.

By the way iffin you need a couple *fake* fishin tourny awards I see if I can work something on the computer................... and also you fished with warmouth its sammy.....(not sam.)


----------



## SHADE12 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Chet*

Man You Can Keep All The Awards. I Just Want The Money For Gas In My Boat

Trying Out A New 22ft Bullet/250opt1max
Friday. Going To Trade. The 250 Merc Has A Lot Better Gas Milage Than Mine

Shade12


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

SHADE12 said:


> Man You Can Keep All The Awards. I Just Want The Money For Gas In My Boat
> 
> Trying Out A New 22ft Bullet/250opt1max
> Friday. Going To Trade. The 250 Merc Has A Lot Better Gas Milage Than Mine
> ...


show me the money!! I hear ya bud!! Sorry though I aint into making that.....wish i could though. opt1max is a great outboard.


----------



## bubba 250 (Aug 22, 2005)

*this funny*

darn storm knocked the power out for a little while and i miss all this  chet this sh#t is funny but i always got your back and big enough to back it good but that was funny  but he need a lawyer i cant but  but all bull aside it sounds like we need a tybee gathering maybe all who wants get togeather and fish and maybe a little:beer::beer: would be fun as he#l


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

bubba 250 said:


> darn storm knocked the power out for a little while and i miss all this  chet this sh#t is funny but i always got your back and big enough to back it good but that was funny  but he need a lawyer i cant but  but all bull aside it sounds like we need a tybee gathering maybe all who wants get togeather and fish and maybe a little:beer::beer: would be fun as he#l


last thing i got to say about it...........*talk about puttin your foot in you mouth ,,,so far ir came out the other side. *I know sometimes I an be a little aggravating but Im nowhere near the promblem here. The true promblem should be removed............


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

now onto bigger and better meaningful things. BUBBA250 when ya gonna be here so we can have his gathering.???:beer:


----------



## bubba 250 (Aug 22, 2005)

june 10 to 17 for sure done made reservation at brass rail but come for a weeken when the bite is on keep us posted brother see all you crazys sone


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

bubba 250 said:


> june 10 to 17 for sure done made reservation at brass rail but come for a weeken when the bite is on keep us posted brother see all you crazys sone


you will be posted and cant wiat.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Threat......where*



mongosurf said:


> By the way Emanuel good job on cleaning up Clinder's response but he goes a little far when he threatens violence.
> 
> Gonna have to consult with a lawyer on this one...
> 
> Potty mouth is one thing, threatening violence is another. This guy should be banned for life


What violence, no specific threat was made. Dude you watch way too much TV.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I would certainly love to come down and fish with you guys. I would even buy the first case of :beer:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Again....what threat*

I believe that the above quote is a threat and is a Federal Crime and then he calls for his troops.

What kind of forum is this? I believe Clinder has gone too far this time and should be banned for life.

Gonna have to talk to my lawyer on this one[/QUOTE]

To get rid of you? Could mean a buch of different things. Words are just words. Ya to prove intent and that the person making the "so called" threat has the ways and means to carry it out. I hope your lawyer is a good one you'll need him after you're sued.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

abass105 said:


> I would certainly love to come down and fish with you guys. I would even buy the first case of :beer:


come on bud you see the dates that we will gather and we *will* catch fish i assure you *.nice ones[/B Your welcome to join. some of these guys are the best and most knowledgeable fisherman for quality from a pier or surf that fish the state of georgia. hopefully you can add to the knowledge.*


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

RuddeDogg said:


> I believe that the above quote is a threat and is a Federal Crime and then he calls for his troops.
> 
> What kind of forum is this? I believe Clinder has gone too far this time and should be banned for life.
> 
> Gonna have to talk to my lawyer on this one


To get rid of you? Could mean a buch of different things. Words are just words. Ya to prove intent and that the person making the "so called" threat has the ways and means to carry it out. I hope your lawyer is a good one you'll need him after you're sued.[/QUOTE]


I think the threat to get rid of *myself*(implying I will just leave this site) was obviously misread. I aint going nowhere though to many good people here to let one bad spoil the bunch.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I will put those dates on my calendar. I will probably come down before then once the bite gets started. Clinder keep the reports coming so I can make an excuse to visit some customers I have in Savannah. You know get the office to pick up some of the tab.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

man this thread should of been about welcoming a new member. so again welcome warmouth and a darn heck of a fish you got there my man. Im glad you finaly got a computer and could claim it. luv ya brother


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

mongosurf and Fireline20 are the same person. It's a shame he decided to become a troll.

This thread is done.


----------

